# Best place online to order archery accessories...



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

National Archery Supply out of Winnipeg


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

I buy everything from National in Winnipeg. Shipping can be slow at times but the guys are great to deal with and prices are always the cheapest.

Ive bought a Mathews Switchback XT and PSE X-Force and they beat the local prices big time. My X-Force was over $150 cheaper then going to Regina and buying it there at the PSE dealer.

Ask for Jason when you do you're dealing he's a cool guy who knows what he's talking about.

Cheers!!:cocktail:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*you know you don't have to leave Ontario .....*

to get some of the best sights etc. there is ..... with BPS, and The Bow Shop in Waterloo you'll find everything you need right here close to home 

PBean


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

The Archer's Nook usually has pretty good prices too.

www.archersnook.com


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*He said cheap John!!*



pintojk said:


> to get some of the best sights etc. there is ..... with BPS, and The Bow Shop in Waterloo you'll find everything you need right here close to home
> 
> PBean


Last I checked, unless Stash was going around marking everything down, BPS is far from the best prices around. In fact, they usually are not even in the same park as most places, and agan, unless Stash is there, you don't get any knowledgable help at all.

Sorry, but that is from my personal experiences there.

The Bow shop is another story. Personal help from guys (and gals:wink, that now their stuff, and prices are usually pretty fair.

Rob


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Does National Archery Supply have a website? I tried it and got re-routed to another chain out of the states. I googled it too and didn't get anythoing out of Canada.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

http://www.ca.nationalarcherysupply.com/

Try this link to them. They are in Winterpeg!


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

Yup we're based out of Winnipeg Manitoba! Thanks for all the kind words guys! We're doing our best to make sure there's great selection and service without having to go accross the border.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

With the dollar where it is at I think Lancaster is the best, Yuo call ,they actually have it and know what your talking about, place your order Monday and have it on your bow Friday


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*How do they ship*



Sean McKenty said:


> With the dollar where it is at I think Lancaster is the best, Yuo call ,they actually have it and know what your talking about, place your order Monday and have it on your bow Friday


Sean;

They don't use UPS, do they?? Because that would just cancel out the savings and then some!!

Rob


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

Just as a heads up, The dollar is really good right now, and we have lowered our prices because of it BUT, bringing items into Canada still requires duty and customs, and brokerage. Our Canadian prices are about 11% higher than the use prices which basically is what it would be if you had to pay when you recieved it. The difference is when you recieve items ordered from canada from us you pay no extra charge when it gets to your door. We've already paid it. PLUS you're supporting a Canadian company 

As a side note... (little bit of promotion here  We will be starting our Crazy Tuesday's again soon. If you haven't ordered from us before you may not have heard of it. We do this thing once a year for about a month. Every tuesday the whole website gets reduced some crazy amount. Its different every time. it starts from Tuesday at 8:00 in the morning till 12 midnight. The first Tuesday in November you might want to have a look  It will be worth it.

Also Starting December We'll be starting out "Treasure Chest Hunt" Again. I'll keep you all posted on that!

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Your prices at National Archery did seem a touch warm to those that live near borders with the USA but crazy Tuesdays do sound interesting....
Jim Flaherty didn't talk any sense into you this week, did he?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

3D-GURU said:


> Sean;
> 
> They don't use UPS, do they?? Because that would just cancel out the savings and then some!!
> 
> Rob




Yuo can have it sent to you anyway you want, I know UPS is crazy on brokrage, if you get it sent international express it comes in either CP or purolator at over half the brokrage charges of UPS.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd say go with Lancaster. It's a sure bet. Others..... Not so much.


----------

